# My favorite toy



## SS396driver (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess by my username you know what it is . 1966 SS 396 Chevelle real 138 car with 74k on it . car had been sitting in my cousins garage since 1984 I bought a few years ago and redid most of it .





dash out 




restored dash 





redid the interior myself with a package from Ausleys chevelle parts 





Sitting in front of the house with the 69 AMX


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 3, 2012)

That 66 is nice. how come that poor AMX is made to sit in back? Must have a 390 not a 401 eh. Both are pretty. Out of bullets or I would rep you.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 3, 2012)

The Amx i have had since 1977 . 390 4 spd dual edlbrock 525 cfm carbs real strong runner


----------



## ratso (Apr 17, 2012)

*nice*

You have some great looking american muscle cars!


----------



## SS396driver (Apr 17, 2012)

ratso said:


> You have some great looking american muscle cars!



thanks . I used to drive these cars like these to the ground in the 70's and not even think about it


----------



## ratso (Apr 17, 2012)

I here ya on that the people in my area used line the creek bed with them to hold the banks.


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet Rides 396 :cool2: :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roger m (Apr 27, 2012)

very nice chevelle!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## t613 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is that knee-knocker tach original to the car?

My buddy has a '66 SS 396 Chevelle with it and he claimed that meant it was originally a 396/375HP car. IIRC, there were 3 HP levels with the 396 that year and the 375 was the "hot" one. Could be wrong, not usually a Chevy guy, but I am partial to the Big block '66 Chevelles!

Looks good!

Tim


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 18, 2012)

t613 said:


> Is that knee-knocker tach original to the car?
> 
> My buddy has a '66 SS 396 Chevelle with it and he claimed that meant it was originally a 396/375HP car. IIRC, there were 3 HP levels with the 396 that year and the 375 was the "hot" one. Could be wrong, not usually a Chevy guy, but I am partial to the Big block '66 Chevelles!
> 
> ...



Knee-knocker is original to the car it has the 325 hp face which had a 5000/5200 rpm red line . The higher HP cars 360 and 375 had higher red lines 

this is what going in her soon. Just need the time to make it happen 467 ci 517hp with 564tq


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 30, 2013)

Been doing some upgrades to the Chevelle 467ci 525hp big block . UMI suspension with coil over shocks , Disc brake conversion (got tired of manual drums)


----------



## SS396driver (Sep 25, 2014)

car is pretty much done


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 31, 2018)

Damn hit the wrong button and deleted the post here goes. 

Recent pics of my car . Changed out the engine to a 496 650 hp . AGE super case m23 with 26 spline input and 32 spline output with Strange severe duty chrome moly yoke .Strange 3 1/2 inch chrome molly driveshaft 1350 universal joints . Rear is a quick performance 9 inch with yukon pumpkin 3:50 posi and billet yoke and 35 spline axles


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 3, 2018)

I want to see more of the AMX. Great little cars, wish i had bought one when my AMC dealer friend tried to sell me one.

I was driving 4x4 trucks by then however.


 Al


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 3, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> I want to see more of the AMX. Great little cars, wish i had bought one when my AMC dealer friend tried to sell me one.
> 
> I was driving 4x4 trucks by then however.
> 
> ...



The AMX being redone . I broke it.. lol. First gear is toast. Took the engine out freashened it up . Got the trans rebuilt seems the brass synchro cracked and jamed . Its back in but havent had time to finnish.


----------

